# Dutch Minimi Glows



## RackMaster (Dec 3, 2007)

[LIVELEAK]827_1195142030[/LIVELEAK]

These guys are idiots.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 3, 2007)

Nothing like: (pick one)

-trying to expend ammo before the end of the dutch fiscal year

-putting something new through its paces

-seeing how long the barrel life is before burning it up (or before it experiences a complete melt down)

-trying to experience a "cook off" as something new that you've never done before


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Dec 3, 2007)

Nothing like 30 to 40 round controlled burst!


----------



## pardus (May 12, 2008)

The point of that was?..... :uhh:


----------

